
Terry Davis of TempleOS has passed away - shawn
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9c71v0/terry_davis_of_templeos_has_passed_away/?st=JLK05I3K&sh=8194635f
======
mhh__
Discussed previously here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17889547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17889547)

